
&lt;details&gt; : The Details disclosure element – MDN - theandrewbailey
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/details
======
LukeBMM
TIL about `list-style: disclosure-closed;`. Makes perfect sense, but I
admittedly had never really thought about it.

